# Faux flame help



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I am looking to incorporate a flame into the top of some columns I am constructing. Does anyone have any experience with the faux flame lights below? They are not cheap, but they are a good size and they look fantastic. I initially looked at the small cauldron flames, but they seem tiny compared to this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might want to start with Beelce's thread on faux flames here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15113


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks Roxy, that tutorial is great!


----------

